# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  محاسبه سن

## saeedharati

سلام خدمت تمامی اساتید؛
من یک سورس کد میخوام برای محاسبه سن دانش آموزان که بشه تاریخ تولد دانش آموز مثلا 1368/10/11 رو دریافت و با توجه به تاریخ روز ، سن دانش آموز رو به این روش محاسبه کنه : 25 سال - 7 ماه - 5 روز
البته یک نمونه برنامه میذارم لطفا بررسی کنید و راهنمایی کنید.

mohasebe sen.rar

----------


## saeedharati

کسی نیست ، لطفا کمک کنید  :افسرده:

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

شما راحت می توایند از تابع Datediff استفاده کنید

نمونه اش هم همینه
print datediff ("yyyy", inputbox("enter your date", now ) 'hamin

سوالی داشتی بپرس

----------


## saeedharati

سلام ، شرمنده میشه نمونه سورس بذاری چون از این کد استفاده کردم خطا داد

----------


## saeedharati

شرمنده من میخوام سن را به شکل زیر بهم بده مثلا تاریخ تولد 1368/10/11 با تاریخ 1394/06/16
جوابش باشه = 5 روز * 8 ماه * 25 سال
اون تابع به این شکل جواب میده = 9379 روز * 308 ماه * 26 سال که اشتباه است لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## saeedharati

کسی نیست کمک کنه

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

خوب ویژوال بیسیک همچین تابعی نداره و باید خودتون این برنامه را کد نویسی کنید 
که اون هم الگوریتم خاص خودشو داره

Datadeff فقط اختلاف را به شما نمایش می ده

----------


## Fazel_fazeli

سلام من سورس محاسبه سن رو نوشتم خیلی هم دقیق جواب میده بدون هیچ خطایی تاریخ تولد و ماه و روز رو وارد میکنی و تاریخ جاری — ماژول تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی هم داره 

برنامه نویسی با ویژوال بیسیک ۶
خیلی دقیق محاسبه میکنه و بهت میگه که چند سال و چند ماه و چند روز از سن شما گذشته
البته این تایپیک شما خیلی قدیمیه و ممکنه جواب رو از یه جایی گرفتی به هر حال اگر کسی خواست برای اون ارسال میکنم استفاده کنید😅😅😅

شما یک پیام برای من بفرست تا سورس رو برای شما ارسال کنم
horizan1980@gmail.com

----------

